# Spartan Football... (Warning:Lots of Pictures)



## Sinister_kid (Nov 4, 2009)

Well with the season for my school's football team pretty much over, this friday in the play-offs we play the number one team in the state so I don't see the season going much further. I decided i'd post up some of my pictures and see what you guys think. 

Now some of them aren't the best, but this was my first year shooting football and I had to learn everything myself so I know some need improvement but I still hope you guys like them!

1.





2. I know you can't really see much here, was second game though, and my team (White) is tackling an offensive player




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14. The player in red has the ball, just hard to see.




15. This is the QB breaking through the line.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




22.






23. This one I personally did not take, but I wanted to post it anyways. No worries original photographer is fine with me using it.





24. This one is very long.. and i know it's bad quality so just don't comment on this one 






Thanks for looking. C&C welcome. I also have more I will post up from this past weeks game.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Nov 4, 2009)

It's obvious from viewing these photos that your skills improved a lot over the course of the season.

Keep up the good work and see if the school will spring for a better lens or camera (with better low light capabilities!).

Don't fret about that playoff game...Any team can be beaten on "any given Sunday(or Friday, as the case may be)."  They don't play games on paper!


----------



## gpimages (Nov 4, 2009)

Some of these are actually quite good! You could remove the "red eye" in some to improve them. Keep shooting!


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. As far as equipment goes, i started off the season with a 30D with a Sigma 70-200mm F/2.8. 

Right now i'm rocking a 40D with the same 70-200mm F/2.8 lens and at times the Canon 580EX II Speedlight.


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 4, 2009)

You got a lot of blurred photos.
Try using a monopod.

I also dont know what you're shooting at but I'm not sure if a electronic flash would do much good especially for the action shots.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

But ya, keep shooting.
Just remember the two most important things for sports photos.  Getting a face and getting a ball in the shot.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 5, 2009)

TheCoolerKing said:


> You got a lot of blurred photos.
> Try using a monopod.
> 
> I also dont know what you're shooting at but I'm not sure if a electronic flash would do much good especially for the action shots.
> ...



If I had money for a monopod I would definitely get one, but sadly I don't and neither does the school at this point. 

I'm not sure what you mean by your second statement? I was using a flash.


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 5, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> TheCoolerKing said:
> 
> 
> > You got a lot of blurred photos.
> ...


Thats understandable.  I use a tripod that I got at wal-mart for 24 bucks.  You still might get a little camera shake since the tripod is plastic but its better than nothing.

As for the flash you might be too far away from the action for it to do any good.  Look up Inverse square law. 

Some of your shots do look like they have harsh lighting though.  Are you diffusing the strobe at all?


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 5, 2009)

TheCoolerKing said:


> Thats understandable.  I use a tripod that I got at wal-mart for 24 bucks.  You still might get a little camera shake since the tripod is plastic but its better than nothing.
> 
> As for the flash you might be too far away from the action for it to do any good.  Look up Inverse square law.
> 
> Some of your shots do look like they have harsh lighting though.  Are you diffusing the strobe at all?



I have a tripod but i shouldn't be worrying about shake, atleast not these days, with being able to shoot at 1/400th of a second. 

Ah, Yes in some it's very harsh.. and no i'm not diffusing any as if i diffuse it on the Canon 530EX II it zooms the flash out to 14mm. And i usually shoot the pictures from a distance with the flash (sync'd with camera) fully zoomed to 120mm. If that makes sense?


----------

